# Municipal Bidding



## Village Trustee (Oct 14, 2014)

I was asked to post this here. My Village is currently bidding out their snow removal contract. The last contract bid received only 2 replies. Long story short the contract was rewritten and is now out for bid again. Where is the best place to post this bid so as to attract more contractors? The Village is located in Rockland County New York. If you think this forum is the best place I will post info on how to obtain the specs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Repost.

Being where you are ,it looks like around 1700-2500.00 a lane mile for plowing.


----------



## Village Trustee (Oct 14, 2014)

grandview;1845449 said:


> Repost.
> 
> Being where you are ,it looks like around 1700-2500.00 a lane mile for plowing.


If you would like to bid or know someone that would please email me.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a hunch, but I'm guessing the previous bids were too high, and this is a lowball trolling boat. Just a hunch, I could be wrong......


----------



## Village Trustee (Oct 14, 2014)

Sawboy;1845962 said:


> Just a hunch, but I'm guessing the previous bids were too high, and this is a lowball trolling boat. Just a hunch, I could be wrong......


I just want to make sure the taxpayers are getting a fair price for their money. My personal opinions do not matter when it comes to other people's money and the best way to ensure good quality work at a fair price is to receive multiple bids.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Funny how the best price always seems to come with the lowest price in these matters.........living in Chicago most of life I know exactly how "multiple bids" work. Lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If your in a smaller community you might want to go to the next larger city to advertise and pull a greater number of contractors in.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Another question ,what do you have for summer workers? Why are they not plowing?


----------

